# proyecto con flip flop 7476



## HARRY RUIZ (May 30, 2006)

hola que tal amigos me encuentro buscando un proyecto que tenga que ver con compuertas flip flop 7476.
les agradeceria si me enviaran algun plano


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 17, 2006)

HARRY RUIZ dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal amigos me encuentro buscando un proyecto que tenga que ver con compuertas flip flop 7476.
> les agradeceria si me enviaran algun plano



Hola, lo más común es hacer contadores o registros de corrimiento.

En el foro si utiliza el buscador con esas palabras encontrará varias.

Saludos


----------



## Beiker (Jun 29, 2007)

Amigo  la verdad es muy sencillo construir un contador con  7476.
 tienes la ventaja de hacerlo  de las siguientes formas  
 ascendente, desendente, parada automatica y reseteo automatico

 La verdad te digo los componentes y  luego te mando el circuito 
  CI NE555
  R 10 K
  R 10 K
  C  100 uF
  4 CI 7476 
   Con parada automatica  es con la compuertas  la primera es la 7400
  4 LED distintos colores que es mejor 
  y unas 4 R 220 ohm 
   Ahh ok avisame tambien si lo quires que los numeros se reflejen en un display si quieres  





  Te lo envio el plano el lunes trata de responderme y comprar los componentes  que vas a utilizar


----------



## thedarkness (Nov 27, 2009)

compañero me puede aportar ese diagrama, que mas se puede hacer con el 7476


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Mar 21, 2010)

thedarkness dijo:


> compañero me puede aportar ese diagrama, que mas se puede hacer con el 7476


 tambien quisiera ver ese diagrama...mandenlo por fa!!!!


----------



## Illuminati (Mar 23, 2010)

Te envio este contador que hice, esta en Livewire


----------



## joalgove (Abr 16, 2010)

hola amigos estoy buscando un proyecto que se pueda realizar con flip flops jk ó tipo D...sera que me podrian hechar la mano con un plano.... gracias


----------



## gmondrax (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola... Utilizando un flip flop u otro dispositivo quiero mantener en alto o bajo una salida.
Tengo un sistema de 8 Bit, con ellos puedo tener 255 combinaciones diferentes obviando "0000". tonces quiero mantener en alto la salida 0010 aun cuando cambia la senal a 1010 o cualquier otra y que pase a bajo la salida 0010 unicamente cuando vuelva a enviar esa misma combinacion.
gracias


----------



## drriv (Abr 22, 2010)

hola a todos, con flip flop podrian diseñar un ascensor, registros de desplazamiento de datos, contador de personas, un ingresador de password, cualquier duda estoy dispobible....hasta luego

...D.Riv.


----------



## j3iss0n (Jun 21, 2010)

hola amigos pues bueno yo estuve muchos dian tratando de hacer un contador digital del 0-23 con flip flops 74ls76 llamado tambien como mod 24 y gracias a este foro lo pude hacer muchas gracias y pues nada aqui les dejo el esquema hecho en livewire http://www.mediafire.com/?jjj12zz2mom espero les sirva


----------



## PADIZ (Oct 3, 2010)

mira esta pagina


----------



## Giancarlo147 (Mar 16, 2011)

J3iss0n, No funciona el link de mediafire puedes volver a subirlo por favor!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 17, 2011)

Hola Giancarlo147

Probablemente J3isson no responda pues el mensaje a que haces referencia está fechado: 21/Jun/2010.

Supongo que lo que estás necesitando es un contador ascendente de 0 a 23 cíclico desarrollado con Flip-Flop’s 74LS76. Cierto ?

Cuál es tu duda, te puedo ayudar ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Giancarlo147 (Mar 17, 2011)

Asi es Mr. Carlos, Eso es exactamente lo que quiero me puedes ayudar con un diagrama, o que puertas logicas vvoy a tener que poner,...


Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 17, 2011)

Hola Giancarlo147
Bueno, podemos decir que faltan datos de lo que estás requiriendo.
Por Ejemplo:
Ese contador de 0 a 23, es binario o decimal ?...
El número que va contando, se mostraría con LED’s o con Display’s de 7 segmentos ?...

- Ahora bien, si es binario y con LED’s sería muy sencillo:
Se requieren 5 Flip-Flop’s 74LS76, 5 LED’s, 5 Resistencias de 250 Ohms, una compuerta NAND de 2 entradas.
Los Flip-Flop’s se conectan en cascada, la Q del primero al Clock del segundo y así sucesivamente.
En cada Q se conectaría un LED y una resistencia en serie tierra.
Las J’s y Las K’s, así como las S’s, se conectan al Vcc.
Como queremos que cuente de 0 a 23, debemos detectar cuando llegue a 24 por medio de la compuerta NAND.
Una de sus entradas se conecta a la Q del último Flip-Flop y la otra a la Q del Penúltimo Flip-Flop.
La salida de esta compuerta NAND se conecta a todas las entradas R de todos los Flip-Flop’s.

Fíjate: si desde la Q del primer Flip-Flop hasta la Q del último le damos un nombre y un valor, el resultado lo entendemos mejor.
Q1, Q2, Q4, Q8, Q16.
La compuerta está conectada a Q8 y Q16 por lo tanto 8 + 16 = 24; cuando el contador llegue a ese número la compuerta NAND Restablecerá a cero Todos los Flip-Flop’s y estes seguirán contando 0, 1, 2, ....... Etc.

- Pero, si es decimal entonces necesitamos hacer una circuiteria más compleja.
4 Flip-Flop’s serían para contar las unidades, 2 para las decenas.
Los Flip-Flop’s de las unidades se deben restablecer cuando lleguen a 10-Decimal = A-HEXagecimal = 1010-Binario.
Y cada que estos se restablezcan, los Flip-Flop's de las decenas deben contar +1.
Y cuando estos lleguen a 2 y los de las unidades lleguen a 4 se deben restablecer todos los Flip-Flop’s.

- Y si la cuenta la quieres mostrar en Display’s de 7 segmentos es otro montón de circuitos integrados.

Si tu contador es binario puedes utilizar el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta. El archivo .ZIP contiene el circuito desarrollado en CircuitMaker.

A propósito: que simulador tienes Tú ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Avichuelo (Sep 28, 2011)

Gracias, me ha servido de mucho esta informacion....


----------



## omarus (Oct 29, 2011)

hola yo tengo una duda si quiero que mi contador empiece desde 12 cuando se encienda y en primer segundo se siga a 01 continue a 12 otraves solo tengo cuando se programa en 12 pero no puedo hacerlo conatar si alguien puede resolver mi duda


----------

